# watching tv



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

am i the only one that has trouble watching tv because of dp?
i cant even enjoy a simple thing such as watching tv or a movie anymore. when im watching tv its hard to pay attention and get into what im watching and everythings looks weird, and i cant seem to understand whats going on because my mind is so cloudy all the time. due to a concussion i had which gave me the dp i find that the light from the tv really bothers my eyes and i have to wear sunglasses just to watch it and i have trouble with my hearing so nothing looks or sounds right anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I couldnt watch TV when I had dr/dp..I found it well trippy ,it was like the tv was watching me but not in a psychotic way...you know when you watch a programme and in the programme they have a tv playing ...it sounds distant...and empty and playing in the back ground..well thats how the tv felt....hard to explain..a bunch of moving personalityless robots


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

you HAD dp?
so did u heal how long did it take for you to get back to normal?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Yes...4 the zillion zillionenth time..........I had for about 3 ...bit more years....but as for my recovery process .it wouldnt help your own...we are all differant.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

out of pure curiosity, why do you still come here spirit if you are better? are you here to help others? just personally, i feel like it would be hard to come here everyday if i was better because it'd feel like opening old wounds, ya know? you must have a pretty stable mentality to be able to come here and talk to people about it and not fall back into loops.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

I came back to offer help where I could but I did think about it long and hard before doing snce youre healed and youve worked through all the stuff that contributed to DP ,issues..etc...you know youre healed and youre never scared of DR/DP ever again...now I have no fear of ever suffering with it again.I dont have old wounds because I have thourougly worked through my issues and old pain....of course im not perfect ,I still have some stuff im still working through as ALL people do,but now I have healthy defence mechanisms.and new healthy ways of dealing with things and new ways of processing emotions.etc..I no longer need to DR/DP.

Spirit.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow i can't even imagine what it feels like to get to that point. thanks for putting it into perspective.


----------



## shoopsy (Jan 6, 2014)

I feel the exact same way! I'm attempting to watch the simpsons at this moment and i just can't get out of my own head 

i'm fine when i watch TV on my computer though


----------



## LoganK (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea I used to be like that, it just felt so weird and not real. I still have depersonalization and derealization and haven't recovered but I think I am a little better or just more used to it because I can now watch movies and tv and pay attention very good. Same as playing video games, it used to feel pretty weird but now it's a lot better. How long have you had depersonalization?


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel as though I'm actually there with them..


----------



## Robert89 (Oct 30, 2013)

I miss being able to watch movies and tv shows properly again. I've watched about 3 movies over the last 2 years, just can't take them in, emotionally connect or enjoy them anymore. So it sounds like overcoming DP, even by a bit would be enough to concentrate on them fully again?

I have about 50 movies unwatched on my shelf, and it frustrates me everytime i walk past and see them just sitting there all new and sealed, never to be watched lol.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

When I watch movies now, all I can focus on is the fact that they're acting ever since I've become so empathetic because of DP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Just be warned ppl. A lot of movies and tv in general can be very triggering.

Start to take notice of how you really feel when you watch movies, and you'll see what I mean..


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Tv is mind fuckery for sure.


----------

